# Couple moving to uae



## Vics (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi

We are an unmarried couple seeking a move to the UAE and just wondering if anyone has any advice on what way to do things.

We are going to get married before we move so that we can live together without any hassle however I am not sure whether we should both try to set up jobs from here, or would it be better for my partner to set up a job and negotiate bringing me over with him and then I could find employment once I get there.

Does anyone have any info on the best way to do it? Or even have had the same experience? Any info would be a great help

Thanks

Vicki


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

There is a UAE & a Dubai forum, you may be better posting there.
best of luck


----------



## Vics (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok cheers


----------



## nesta_13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Let your partner set up a job first, get married and then he shall bring you once he is settled in UAE.. Once you move in your search for a job will be much easier.. 

Good luck..

Cheers


----------



## johndolphin (Nov 12, 2013)

why don't you both try to find a job, who get it first then begin to move there


----------

